# Floating but not dead.



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

My bubble eyed fish is acting a bit strange. All the other fish are fine, no problems at all. 
But my bubble eye will be swimming along then just stop and start floating around. At first i thought it'd died mid swim, but when i lifted the lid, it swam around more. Every now and again it'll sink to the bottom belly up and just drift around. I got it out and it didnt move, i assumed was dead, but a few seconds later, it started moving! It's in a tank alone now and its still doing the same.
Any ideas?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Possible swim bladder problems?


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I have no idea, i've looked online and there seems to be quite a few suggestions.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

blubell said:


> I have no idea, i've looked online and there seems to be quite a few suggestions.


I know with swim bladder problems they can just float around and sometimes go wrong side up but manage just about to swim in between, so may be a posisble.

They also become pretty lifeless but manage to swim a little when disturbed when they are really ailing also though, Ive had both things happen.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Is there anything i can do? i know i cant take it to a vet or anything and i dont want it to suffer if it doesn't need to


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

blubell said:


> Is there anything i can do? i know i cant take it to a vet or anything and i dont want it to suffer if it doesn't need to


Have you checked the water quality, just to make sure everythings OK, Ive had the water quality go off in the pond, and not all the fish have shown symptoms, so some must be more susceptible then others. Pretty basic but if there is a problem it may help.

Hopefully this will bump too and someone with better ideas may be more help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im more dogs then fish OH deals with the pond, but found this, dont know if any help? You may have seen it already.
Aquarium FD - Swim Bladder Disease - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, thanks anyway. But got up this morning and it was dead. I was a bit unsure at first but after watchong for an hour i was pretty sure.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry she didnt survive. If it is swimbladder according to the link I gave I dont think there is any treatment anyway really.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it was swimbladder, i typed in what was happening in google again today and a few said the same.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

blubell said:


> I think it was swimbladder, i typed in what was happening in google again today and a few said the same.


Thinkk it did say too the fancy goldfish were more prone to it too


----------

